# Picking a horse



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Do you know what you want to do with the horse? Are you wanting to ride competitively in a specific discipline? Ride trails? Ride in an arena? A lot of the qualities of your potential horse will depend on that answer.

Regardless of discipline, 'older' been-there-done-that horses make great first horses. I'd avoid horses younger than 7 or 8, and any 'green' horse, regardless of age.

I'm guessing from your description that you've been out of riding for a little while and looking to get back into it? If that's the case you might also look at taking a few lessons from a trainer (even if you just want to ride for fun) and tell them that you're wanting to buy a horse in the near future. A good trainer will keep her ears open for suitable horses that come up for sale (and possibly go try out horses with you) and will also make sure you learn about the process of buying a horse and know about the proper care of your new horse.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I would find a trainer in your area who IS NOT a horse dealer. Take a few lessons, decide how much time and money you are willing to devote to a horse. Do you have to board? Do you need a $300 board bill or $900? Do you have time to keep the horse self care, or need full care, you just show up to ride?

Did you formerly ride a head to tail trail ride, or PRCA calf roping? Hack on a bridle path on a rental, or show 3'6" Hunter classes? 

There is SUCH a wide range of "I used to ride", that we need more info.


----------



## Wrangler144 (Jun 11, 2015)

I just looking at trailer riding and just touring around my acrege. Maybe hunt with one. I am looking at taking care of it myself. I have 15 acres for it to rome around on. I've ridden houses when I was younger and ride to odd one here and there just looking on getting my own.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Do you have any "horsie" friends? I'd suggest you bring one of them with you to help you shop!


----------



## Johanna (Sep 27, 2014)

Also if you plan on keeping it on your property, don't forget that your horse is going to need a companion. Doesn't need to be an expensive riding horse, in most cases a Shetland pony does the job. Also often unrideable horses (due to lameness if ridden for example) will be given away for free and will be happy about their job as a companion horse.
As for your other riding horse: look for a calm experienced horse, if meant for trail riding a calm quarter horse will be better suited than for example a fancy dressage horse. Regarding age I would look at horses of around 10 years of age, depending on your riding experience also younger or older. And usually geldings and mares are way easier to keep and handle than stallions


----------

